# marriott lakeshore reserve unit choices



## raoden (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi
I will be going to Marriott Lakeshore Reserve around thanksgiving. Can somebody give me some suggestions for what units to request? Since I have not been able to find any resort maps is there specific building that people here prefer?

Thanks.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 27, 2010)

raoden said:


> Hi
> I will be going to Marriott Lakeshore Reserve around thanksgiving. Can somebody give me some suggestions for what units to request? Since I have not been able to find any resort maps is there specific building that people here prefer?
> 
> Thanks.


I was just there and have a resort map. If I scan it can I attach it to a post? 

There are only 2 buildings (5 stories each) with 2 & 3 bedroom units open at this time. There are also 2 clusters of townhouse units. Do you know what type of unit you have reserved?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 27, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> I was just there and have a resort map. If I scan it can I attach it to a post?
> 
> There are only 2 buildings (5 stories each) with 2 & 3 bedroom units open at this time. There are also 2 clusters of townhouse units. Do you know what type of unit you have reserved?



If you scan it you can send it to the TUG review administrator for the resort and they will add it to the images for Lakeshore Reserve.


----------



## raoden (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi LAXMom

Thanks for your reply. 

I am exchanging through interval and I reserved a 2 bedroom unit. I am not sure what 2 bedroom unit I am going to be getting.

I would sure like to see the resort map. I would appreciate it if you can PM it to me. If it can't be attached to a PM,  I will PM my email address to you. can you send it to me.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Werner Weiss (Oct 30, 2010)

raoden said:


> I am exchanging through interval and I reserved a 2 bedroom unit. I am not sure what 2 bedroom unit I am going to be getting.



Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve at Grande Lakes Orlando has four different 2-bedroom layouts:

2-Bedroom Villa (dedicated)
2-Bedroom Lock-Off
2-Bedroom Lock-Off with 2 Master Suites
2-Bedroom Multilevel Townhome

Your II exchange is into specific inventory for one of these four layouts, but your II confirmation doesn't tell you which.

You can ask your VOA or Marriott Owner Services. They can tell you. They can also add your Marriott Reward number. (Have your II conformation ready; it includes a Marriott reservation number.)

With the small number of completed buildings (as described by LAX Mom), I'm not sure how useful a resort would be.


----------



## Kola (Oct 30, 2010)

We will be in the Lakeshore Reserve in a few weeks.
Are all 2-Bedroom (dedicated) villas in the same building ?
I assume there are elevators for easy access ?  We have problems with stairs.
Is there an advantage/disadvantage in requesting a ground floor ?

K.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 30, 2010)

Kola said:


> Is there an advantage/disadvantage in requesting a ground floor ?
> K.



See this thread.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Nov 3, 2010)

I just booked a 1 bedroom and a studio at this resort for next July 3rd-10th using the 2-for-1 XYZ exchange thing.  When I called the resort the man that I spoke with said that it should be no problem to combine the 2 units into one lockoff 2 bedroom.  Considering that there are so many different types of units, is he correct or am I taking a gamble?  I need the units to be together as we need the extra bedroom for one of our children.  Thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 3, 2010)

The resort will probably give you the two lockoffs, but if they have a dedicated 2 bedroom, I would ask for it instead, simply because they will have an easier time giving you a 2 bed, since they will have to blend two together to get the lockoff.  Maybe they won't even do that.  

Congratulations on that exchange!  Did you use Foxrun?


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Nov 3, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The resort will probably give you the two lockoffs, but if they have a dedicated 2 bedroom, I would ask for it instead, simply because they will have an easier time giving you a 2 bed, since they will have to blend two together to get the lockoff.  Maybe they won't even do that.
> 
> Congratulations on that exchange!  Did you use Foxrun?



Yes!  I used my week 31.  They did a 2-for-1 "XYZ" exchange so I did pay 2 $159 exchange fees for it.  I think that it was worth it for July 4th week at that resort, though.  We spent 1 night at the JWMarriott (same property, but the hotel portion) last July 4th and had the BEST time.  Our almost 5 year-old asks to go back there all the time.  I think that that is my favorite resort in Orlando.

ETA- Good idea on asking for a dedicated 2 bedroom.  They didn't seem to have a problem doing a lockoff 2 bedroom, but a dedicated would actually be better for our situation anyways.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2010)

A lot will depend on the configuration of your 1BR. Does you II confirmation show LK (Limited Kitchen)? If so, they won't be able to match it up with a studio unit since the LK 1BR units match up with a full 1BR with full kitchen as the other part of the lock off.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Nov 3, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> A lot will depend on the configuration of your 1BR. Does you II confirmation show LK (Limited Kitchen)? If so, they won't be able to match it up with a studio unit since the LK 1BR units match up with a full 1BR with full kitchen as the other part of the lock off.



Yes, it does show a limited kitchen.  Now I'm worried!  Marriott won't have our confirmation for a couple of days so they can't check it on their end, and I only have 24 hours to cancel with II.  I really don't want to cancel, but we need a 2 bedroom.  Can Marriott put us into a dedicated 2 bedroom or do they have to do exactly what the II exchange says (limited kitchen and studio w/kingsize bed and pull-out couch)?


----------



## Eli Mairs (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't understand the unit assignment system at this resort. I have an exchange to a 3 bedroom unit later this month. I phoned the resort to inquire about the unit and was told that I have been assigned a townhouse. I asked if I could change to a one level unit, and the rooms control person said that this is not possible, because of the coding I was assigned by II. She said that I would have to contact II to try to get a unit with the appropriate coding.
When I called II, the person at the Marriott desk didn't know what I was talking about, and transferred me to customer service. The person I spoke to didn't know anything either, but said that she learned something from my call - that the units have different codes. After finding all the codes, she said that she would waitlist me for a one level unit.
I find this very weird. We almost always stay at Marriott resorts. If we're not happy with the assigned unit, the front desk always tries to accommodate our request. I don't know what difference it makes whether we get a townhouse or a one level unit, if both are available at check in.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Nov 3, 2010)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Yes, it does show a limited kitchen.  Now I'm worried!  Marriott won't have our confirmation for a couple of days so they can't check it on their end, and I only have 24 hours to cancel with II.  I really don't want to cancel, but we need a 2 bedroom.  Can Marriott put us into a dedicated 2 bedroom or do they have to do exactly what the II exchange says (limited kitchen and studio w/kingsize bed and pull-out couch)?


Essentially, an "LK" (limited kitchen) 1BR is a glorified studio. An "LK" 1BR and a true 1BR together form a "2-Bedroom Lock-Off with 2 Master Suites."

A studio and a true 1BR together form a regular "2-Bedroom Lock-Off." So getting separate reservations for studio and a true 1BR together assigned in the form of a regular "2-Bedroom Lock-Off" is a reasonable possibility.

However, the chance of getting a studio and an "LK" 1BR combined into a regular "2-Bedroom Lock-Off" is about the same as getting two studios combined into any kind of 2BR.

The resort normally has no choice but "to do exactly what the II exchange says." That's because there's a direct correlation between reservations and inventory. This is especially because Lakeshore Reserve is likely to be at full occupancy (because it's a very desirable resort) and because it has only a limited number of rooms of each type.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2010)

Eli Mairs said:


> I don't understand the unit assignment system at this resort. I have an exchange to a 3 bedroom unit later this month. I phoned the resort to inquire about the unit and was told that I have been assigned a townhouse. I asked if I could change to a one level unit, and the rooms control person said that this is not possible, because of the coding I was assigned by II. She said that I would have to contact II to try to get a unit with the appropriate coding.
> When I called II, the person at the Marriott desk didn't know what I was talking about, and transferred me to customer service. The person I spoke to didn't know anything either, but said that she learned something from my call - that the units have different codes. After finding all the codes, she said that she would waitlist me for a one level unit.
> I find this very weird. We almost always stay at Marriott resorts. If we're not happy with the assigned unit, the front desk always tries to accommodate our request. I don't know what difference it makes whether we get a townhouse or a one level unit, if both are available at check in.



Lakeshore reserve is unique in this regard. They have two different but distinct 3BR unit types. There is the 3BR lock off (the one you would prefer) and the 3BR townhouse (what you have). The problem is that because what you want is actually a lock off unit there may not even be any available because they were locked off and deposited separately or being used by the owners. Also in order for you to get the single level 3BR configuration, it means they have to give someone else the unit type you currently have. That may not work for the person who is actually assigned the 3BR lockoff unit.

This is different than dedicated 3BR vs a lock off 3BR. At most resorts they are the same type of unit, just with a door in between and an additional entry way. At Lakeshore Reserve they are very different and if they allowed people to request one or the other, my guess is most people would be requesting the town houses and you would have many happy people who were confirmed in to those townhouse units.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Nov 3, 2010)

Eli Mairs said:


> I don't understand the unit assignment system at this resort. I have an exchange to a 3 bedroom unit later this month. I phoned the resort to inquire about the unit and was told that I have been assigned a townhouse. I asked if I could change to a one level unit, and the rooms control person said that this is not possible, because of the coding I was assigned by II. She said that I would have to contact II to try to get a unit with the appropriate coding.


This means that a "3-Bedroom Multilevel Townhome" was deposited into II.

II doesn't "assign" the codes. II arranges exchanges into specific weeks that have been deposited into II by II members (or by the developer) -- and each week is associated with a specific type of inventory with a specific code.



Eli Mairs said:


> I don't know what difference it makes whether we get a townhouse or a one level unit, if both are available at check in.


That's the whole issue. The inventory that's available to fulfill your reservation is "3-Bedroom Multilevel Townhome" inventory, not "3-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa" inventory.

It's extremely unlikely that both will be available at check-in. It would only be possible if a highly desirable "3-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa" is empty, with no reservation for it for the next 7 nights. There is a small, finite number of each type of inventory.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Nov 3, 2010)

Werner Weiss said:


> Essentially, an "LK" (limited kitchen) 1BR is a glorified studio. An "LK" 1BR and a true 1BR together form a "2-Bedroom Lock-Off with 2 Master Suites."
> 
> A studio and a true 1BR together form a regular "2-Bedroom Lock-Off." So getting separate reservations for studio and a true 1BR together assigned in the form of a regular "2-Bedroom Lock-Off" is a reasonable possibility.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm going to make a call to MVCI tomorrow morning to see if they can help me, but if not I guess I'll have to cancel both reservations   The 1-bedroom as described by II sounded like a regular 1 bedroom with a separate living room and bedroom.  They did say that I had 24 hours to cancel, so I guess that I'll be cancelling


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Nov 3, 2010)

I just called II and the rep. was adamant that this is a real 1 bedroom.  Even if it can't be linked to a studio, I may just keep the 1 bedroom and make due without the extra bedroom.  It would be a bummer, but I think that we could work it out if we had to.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Nov 3, 2010)

Eli Mairs said:


> I have an exchange to a 3 bedroom unit later this month.


Of the two kinds of 3BR villas, the townhome is not only larger (in terms of square footage); it also has an additional bathroom. Of course, if stairs are problem for the master bedroom occupants, then the townhome is a problem. 
There is, however, a bedroom with two queen beds downstairs. The living room, kitchen, and dining room are also downstairs.

*3-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa (single level)*
3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms
Approximately 1,676 square feet

*3-Bedroom Multilevel Townhome*
3 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms
Approximately 1,839 square feet


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2010)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I just called II and the rep. was adamant that this is a real 1 bedroom.  Even if it can't be linked to a studio, I may just keep the 1 bedroom and make due without the extra bedroom.  It would be a bummer, but I think that we could work it out if we had to.



II will see it and treat it as a full one bedroom. However unit configuration wise it is actually the slightly smaller 1BR side of a deluxe 2BR unit that locks off in to two 1BR units. So the resort won't be able to join the studio up with it. Since you actually exchanged in to a 1BR with LK then in order for the resort to join the units for you, they would have to move someone who is confirmed to a 1BR with full kitchen in to a less desirable unit.

The limited kitchen doesn't have an oven, and has a smaller refrigerator than the full 1BR that is on the other side of the wall. I think it might only have a 2 burner cook-top.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Nov 3, 2010)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Well, I'm going to make a call to MVCI tomorrow morning to see if they can help me, but if not I guess I'll have to cancel both reservations   The 1-bedroom as described by II sounded like a regular 1 bedroom with a separate living room and bedroom.  They did say that I had 24 hours to cancel, so I guess that I'll be cancelling


I'm the one who called it a glorified studio. That's largely based on the kitchenette and the smaller size.

The "LK" 1-bedroom has a separate living room and bedroom. However, it's a smaller living room. There's no kitchen, just a kitchenette along one of the living room walls. And there's a small, square table for 4, not a larger table capable of seating up to 8.

It's somewhere between a studio and a true 1BR in size and features.



FLDVCFamily said:


> I just called II and the rep. was adamant that this is a real 1 bedroom.  Even if it can't be linked to a studio, I may just keep the 1 bedroom and make due without the extra bedroom.  It would be a bummer, but I think that we could work it out if we had to.



There are floor plans at the official MVCI website. Bring up the at a "2-Bedroom Lock-Off with 2 Master Suites." Look for the lock-off door. The larger side is the true 1BR. The smaller side is the "LK" 1BR.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 3, 2010)

Another problem with inventory at Lakeshore Reserve is that they have only completed 2 buildings (5 stories high) of the regular timeshare units (2 & 3 bedrooms) and 2 areas of townhouse units. I think I read somewhere that they have completed 80+ units out of a resort that will eventually (if they start building again) have 350+ units. At this point the inventory is limited. It's unlikely when you check-in they will be able to switch from a townhouse to single level unit. 


I was there last month in a dedicated 2 bedroom. It was a beautiful resort. 
Having stayed there I prefer the single level units. They seemed more secure. You have an door (that is locked at night) to enter, take the elevator and then enter your room from an inside hallway. The townhouse units have an outside entrance on the ground level. Part of the week I was there by myself and was glad I wasn't in the townhouse section. Besides the bugs seem to be a problem with the townhouse units.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Nov 4, 2010)

I ended up cancelling my XYZ exchange and placing an ongoing request for a 2 bedroom at this resort.  I chose 3 different weeks in July of 2011.  I really hope that one of them comes through!


----------



## Eli Mairs (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Werner Weiss and Dioxide45 for your clarification.

I'm sure we will be happy with the townhouse.


----------



## raoden (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi everyone 

Thanks for all the information in this thread. I called up Lakeshore reserve  and found out that I have a 2br part of a lockoff 3br. I was also told that the type of unit is assigned when the exchange was completed and can't be changed by Marriott. After reading everything on this thread all I have asked for is for my unit to be on a high floor.


----------



## macster43 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Will Be at Lakeshore Thanksgiving week*

Me and my family will be staying at Lakeshore the week of thanksgiving, we purchacsed a 2 bedroom there 2 years ago and this will be our first stay. Any ideas on where to get a Cooked turkey with all the trimmings to take back to our townhome? I really do not want to go to a restrauant.

thanks,
Jim


----------



## DanO (Nov 7, 2010)

Publix has a cooked turkey dinner with all the fixins for around 80 bucks. We did this 3years ago and it worked out great!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 7, 2010)

Also check out Mimi's Cafe. You can order an entire Thanksgiving meal as carry out to take back to your room. So while it is a restaurant, you don't have to eat at the restaurant. They have a location near The Mall at Millenia.

http://www.mimiscafe.com/HolidayFeastTogo.aspx


----------



## irishween (Nov 11, 2010)

I am also interested in seeing a site plan for Lakeshore Reserve.  If anyone can help I would appreciate it.


----------

